# SFIII question



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

I joined the SFIII club today. Great timing, eh? The maker, Arc Mania, is persona non grata, and the fellow I traded with for the light has just been banned.:sick2:

Here's the light:







It's a prototype with an SST-50, three-speed. Mike told me it's a twisty, but it seems not to be, unless there's some trick to the UI. It seems to operate like a clicky with a silent click.

Any of you SFIII experts know the trick to the UI?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you only get one level?


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

I get at least 2, but Mike estimated 15%, 35% and 100%, and my lower level doesn't appear to be that low. It's tricky to change levels, like it was on the SF-V.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 29, 2010)

That Vital Gear switch has a soft/non-audible click...you might be skipping over the high setting.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

But...it's supposed to be a twisty! What's up with that?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 29, 2010)

See if you can get all three levels using a jumper wire or a paperclip.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

'Ow do I do that?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 29, 2010)

Complete the circuit without the tailcap...touch the end of the battery (-), and the female threads on the light.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2010)

donn_ said:


> I joined the SFIII club today. Great timing, eh? The maker, Arc Mania, is persona non grata, and the fellow I traded with for the light has just been banned.:sick2:


 
Donn, you know I have the utmost respect for you. And, not trying to hijack your thread. But would you happen to have a link that explains the situation regarding ArcMania. Very surprised to hear about his current status on CPF.

Nice light you've got there by the way.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Donn, you know I have the utmost respect for you. And, not trying to hijack your thread. But would you happen to have a link that explains the situation regarding ArcMania. Very surprised to hear about his current status on CPF.
> 
> Nice light you've got there by the way.




This will explain most of it.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

TranquillityBase said:


> Complete the circuit without the tailcap...touch the end of the battery (-), and the female threads on the light.



Pretty cool!

It's the same as with the switch, but I think I've found the problem. The difference between low and medium is barely noticeable, even with my new eyes. And they aren't as low as I was expecting. I think I've got all three now, though. It's been a long time, but I remember the SF-V being the same way.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 29, 2010)

donn_ said:


> This will explain most of it.


 
I appreciate the response. Will read through the thread. Thanks again.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 29, 2010)

SF-V Ostar was a _closely spaced_ four level light...


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, and I had trouble seeing the difference between the 2 middle levels and low.


----------



## cmacclel (Jul 29, 2010)

donn_ said:


> Yeah, and I had trouble seeing the difference between the 2 middle levels and low.


 

I believe that was / is a common issue with the Shark and Remora. Unless this has one of the Hand Assembled MJ drivers.......then I have no clue.

Mac


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

How do I tell what I've got?


----------



## TranquillityBase (Jul 29, 2010)

Look down the inside of battery tube...If you see YC, MJ, and some other letters (stacked)...it's a Shark driver.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

All I see is a round brass contact, surrounded by a black plastic ring. No initials of any sort.


----------



## donn_ (Jul 29, 2010)

Down the front, nothing but a brass heat sink and the SST-50 on a star..SN# 000047.


----------

